# Awesome Machine



## NasConst_land (Nov 28, 2005)

Got this piece of equipment this fall. Awesome machine, little bigger then most bobcats, definently alot more power. Awesome for doing serious grading, or removal of pretty much anything. Not quite as fast as the bobcats but it makes up for it in other areas. If your looking for a skid steer I would consider this brand, Its a ASV Posi-Track.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

NasConst_land said:


> Got this piece of equipment this fall. Awesome machine, little bigger then most bobcats, definently alot more power. Awesome for doing serious grading, or removal of pretty much anything. Not quite as fast as the bobcats but it makes up for it in other areas. If your looking for a skid steer I would consider this brand, Its a ASV Posi-Track.


 Nas,
Nice pc. of equipment. I've never run one of those but always wanted to try one out. They look they'de be awsome on a steep slope. Good-Luck with it!:thumbup:


----------



## Hallz (Feb 1, 2007)

Great looking piece of machinery, but how is it on grass? does it tear the crap out of lawns or what?


----------



## ARCS (Nov 29, 2006)

The ASV is built in my area, so we see lots of them around here, they are a real great machine, but, the people that have them have not given up their regular skid steers also, there are jobs that each does its task for.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

very cool, is the 50 caliber an option? just kidding.

what are you towing it with?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

What are the flotation characteristics like?


----------

